# Helmets.



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

So i wanted to order a helmet off the net cause it's quite a bit cheaper.

What about fitting. I have a uniquely round head and I dont want to buy the wrong helmet.

Have you guys had shitty experiences buying and realized the product wasnt right for you?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Helmets are pretty much like boots. You have to try a few on to see what fits for you. Once you know what companies and what size from that company generally works, you can take a chance. I've bought a couple helmets over the web. One did not fit at all, one was fine. So unless you have a good idea of what you need, it's not a great idea.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I figure that il run around town checking out what fits me well.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yea your best bet is to just go find stuff that fits and buy it online..

Thats all i did..went to Sports Authority and REI since they have pretty good selections..tried on Smith, Giro, RED of all types and sizes...the RED helmets fit my head the best with the least amount of ear pinching or uncomfortable spots on my head. Ended up getting a Hi-Fi and its worked great.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

If your not going to go try any on and just order one, I would suggest getting a RED Helmet. They have an adjustable helmet fit system. I would call & make sure that the helmet has it though before you just order it.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I did a lot of research trying to find a helmet that would fit my uniquely shaped head. I thought I'd found something and ordered online, because I couldn't find it in a store. The first one came and it was a tad too small. Returned it and got the next size up, and it wobbled all over the place, even with the internal boa tightened all the way down. No big deal, but wasted $20 in return shipping plus 2 trips to the UPS store.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Agree with the dudes. Go try one on! Everyone's bean is different. A lot of people LOVE the RED HiFi. It fits me for shit and I think it's a giant turd. Be sure to check out Smith, Bern and Giro too! I have a $12 Bern helmet that blows the spendy HiFi out of the snow!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salomon, Pro-Tec and Beori also make good helmets. As you can see there is no shortage of companies you can look at.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, definitely try them on. Different brands will have a different shape and size to them. For instance, I've found that Giro helmets tend to be sized HUGE. I have a pretty big head and I have a Giro G9 size medium and I still have to ratchet the internal sizing system down pretty tight to get a good fit when I'm not wearing a beanie. Pretty much every other helmet I've tried on, I'm a large, but not the Giro.


----------

